# Anyone used NDesigns for printing or fulfillment?



## evolveORdie (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in Australia and looking at starting selling t's online and internationally. The best way to do this and save me time and shipping overheads - both to me and customer - is to go the whole hog; printing and fulfillment in the States (figuring it will be the largest market).
After some exhaustive research, it looks like NDesigns has the best fulfillment deal (don't know about their screen printing price yet), printing capabilities and turnaround time (4-5 days).
So anyone have any stories (good or bad) about these lot?? They're at ndesigns.net and based in Tennessee. ANd use UPS and USPS for shipping.

Thanks for your time, 
/matt


----------



## StripedElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I used them for printing. It was a terrible experience. I'm trying to get started as a t-shirt business and after a lot of research I found what you found, they have a very good deal on fulfillment.

I ordered about 250 prints from them, four different designs, and I provided the blanks. In my order, I specified the sizes I wanted the prints to be, and specified that I wanted a soft hand.

While they were printing I got a call saying they had accidentally printed some of the designs on the wrong color shirt. Well fine, that was annoying but not too damaging. Later the shirts arrived at my house, which was a second mistake, (they were supposed to keep them there to do the fulfillment) but I ended up being very thankful for it. The shirts were printed with a very hard hand, one of the designs was printed considerably larger than I ordered, and while wearing a shirt I noticed the design was off center by about 2 inches. Going through the shirts I noticed a lot of them were off center. If they hadn't sent them to me by mistake, I wouldn't have known.

Throughout the whole experience, getting them to reply to my emails was arduous, usually taking over a week to get a reply, a few times over a month. When they did reply they said they couldn't do a soft hand. Well, I really wish they had mentioned that before they printed on all of my blank shirts. They did apologize and were very nice about the off center and wrong sized designs, and they promised me they would take care of it, which I hoped meant they would get new blanks and reprint them.

The onus fell on me to go through all my shirts and find the ones that were misprinted, which I did and found that about 1/3 of the shirts were bad, and that's only if I ignore the hard hand.

After several frustrating months slowly talking to them to try to figure out what to do, they told me won't reprint them but they would reimburse me for the blanks, the set up fees, and send me the films, which made me happy.

Eventually I received a check in the mail from them. Excited that the whole ordeal was over, I opened it and was dismayed to find it was for considerably less than we agreed on. I asked them about it, and turns out, after discussing it with the boss, they decided not to reimburse me for the set up charges without saying anything to me. That's where I am now with them. It's been over a month since I've heard from them and they seem to be ignoring me.

So now I'm having to find another printing company to print replacement shirts which means in order to make the new set up charges worth it, I'm going to have to spend a lot of money getting a bigger order than I actually need.

TL;DR: They ruined a lot of shirts that I provided them, and then were unhelpful and dishonest.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Send them a demand letter both in the regular mail, and by registered mail. In the letter state what your original quote was for, recall all of their mistakes and write exactly what you want from them and that they have 30 days to provide it. Mention that you can sue them in small claims court for up to 3 times the damage (check your local laws on this) and see if it gets them to budge.

Usually the threat of court action is enough to make someone get up and do something.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> When they did reply they said they couldn't do a soft hand. Well, I really wish they had mentioned that before they printed on all of my blank shirts.


Just curious, did you specify when you placed the order that you wanted a soft hand on your prints?


----------



## StripedElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

poezoe said:


> Mention that you can sue them in small claims court for up to 3 times the damage (check your local laws on this) and see if it gets them to budge.


I didn't know about the 3 times the damage thing. I've thought about threatening legal action. So far I haven't wanted to take it that far, but the more time wears on the more I'm considering it. Thanks for the info. I just filled a complaint with the BBB.



Rodney said:


> Just curious, did you specify when you placed the order that you wanted a soft hand on your prints?


As I mentioned in my original post, yes I did.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Well its 3 times the damages in my state, all states are different


----------



## StripedElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an update.

The BBB got in contact with them which prompted them to get back in contact with me. They said they would send me the check if I closed the complaint with the BBB. I agreed and they did indeed send the check.

It's finally over!


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

StripedElephant said:


> I have an update.
> 
> The BBB got in contact with them which prompted them to get back in contact with me. They said they would send me the check if I closed the complaint with the BBB. I agreed and they did indeed send the check.
> 
> It's finally over!


I have found the BBB to be very helpful in many situations. They really seem to get the Job done!


----------

